# Drift wood



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

Some call them "sinkers" or "water limbs. Anyway I like working them into hiking sticks.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Pretty cool. Out of curiosity, what is the round bit on the top of the one on the left?


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

It's a brass lamp finial I found at a flea market for fifty cents. I think it's a Chinese symbol of some kind but thought it was interesting enough to use a a topper.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Neat! Kind of reminded me of the Hindu Om symbol. Definitely adds some flash to the stick.


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

I checked it out and it looks like I got a good deal. The site I found it on was asking $45 for it. LOL
*Chinese Royal Design Good Fortune Oriental Motif Lamp Finial for Lamp Shade- Antique Brass*


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Now that's funny! Either the person you got it from didn't know what they had or the guy selling the other one is way over priced.


----------

